# Avicularia fasciculata



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Adult female









Also got a mature male for her :no1:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yay! Gorgeous Avic. Did you get the male from Lee too??


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

they double clutch the one i had left looked ready for a third , good look with them


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yay! Gorgeous Avic. Did you get the male from Lee too??


Yup



snd geckos said:


> they double clutch the one i had left looked ready for a third , good look with them


Simon? Were these yours?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

i had the only 3 adult females in the uk i kept 1 here and sent 2 to ray for him to breed since he had 2 males , i a leaving the hobby to concentrate on reptiles i will only be breeding my p smithi oncethe other females have laid then they have a few years rest


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

beautiful! i'm so jealous!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Gorgeous, high on my 'to get' list once I have the space!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

snd geckos said:


> i had the only 3 adult females in the uk i kept 1 here and sent 2 to ray for him to breed since he had 2 males , i a leaving the hobby to concentrate on reptiles i will only be breeding my p smithi oncethe other females have laid then they have a few years rest



SIMON YOU CAN'T!!!!!!!! :diablo:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

So this is either one from Ray or its no.4 in the UK?


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

Layla said:


> So this is either one from Ray or its no.4 in the UK?


i was the only 1 who had females no more came in to the uk only 4 1 died from a wet moult the one you have is the one that double clutched and the mother to my slings have you got the male aswell , I still have 2 females at Rays due to come back home next week even they are going


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

Becky said:


> SIMON YOU CAN'T!!!!!!!! :diablo:


a few people have made it very hard for me to continue , my last breeding will be p smithi once i have flooded the uk this year i am done ,


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Simon if they're unwanted feel free to send them my way LOL!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Becky said:


> Simon if they're unwanted feel free to send them my way LOL!


Was just thinking the same thing :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

whats a beaut! :no1:


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

She sure is stunning , was thinking about getting her myself at one point



snd geckos said:


> a few people have made it very hard for me to continue , my last breeding will be p smithi once i have flooded the uk this year i am done ,


sorry to here your leaving the hobby


----------

